# Catching Lake Erie Shiners



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

As everyone has noted, finding Lake Erie Shiners can be harder than catching the perch, most of the time. When I call bait shops they'll say, "Our guys are out so we hope to have some more come in". And I think, wouldn't it be nice if I could catch my own and skip the "hope to" part? So I looked for videos or sites to help on the topic. I see some drop net videos where they are basically bringing schools of them in with bread crumbs then pull their nets upward (some sort of framed net, not like a casting net) and catch the shiners this way. That's about it. Not much else.

So my questions:
1) Has anyone caught there own and is it worth the time and effort?
2) Is there a better place to catch them than other places (off piers, in bays, deep)?
3) Can they be cast netted or only the framed nets as noted above?
4) Do you have to have a liscense to catch them?
5) Can you sell them to bait shops even if you don't need a liscense?

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I kept a bunch last year. This year it's worth it. If they were not scarce I would say just buy them. But it sure beats worrying about minnows on your next perch trip.


----------



## Beegle1 (May 12, 2013)

1 you'll have decide for yourself whether it's worth it or not.
2 the people I know that dip minnows catch them off docks in marinas using umbrella nets
3 almost all of the cast nets I've seen have too large a mesh to catch emeralds
4 look at the dnr website
5 look at the dnr website - do you really want to take advice/opinions on web regarding licensing?

Here is a source for umbrella nets
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/bait-dealer-nets/936121.aspx


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

anything over 500 minnows without a bait license is illegal. you probably wouldn't want to risk that. like was stated read up on that or call your local Warden for clarification.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes x 3 on what those guys said. I often catch my own. I think it adds to the experience. If you get extras, freeze them. And yes. Stay under 500.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Last time I looked into it a bait license that would allow you to keep more than 500 was 15 or 20 a year.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Many years ago we launched out of Edgewater, and watched two guys working a seine on both sides of a ramp - just put in at the deep end and walked it up to the shallow.....they had so many emeralds in one or two passes it wasn't funny - the extras that were flopping around at the end of the ramp we scooped up for ourselves! Not sure if anyone uses the seine method anymore, but I'm still seeing quite a few minnows around the docks/ramps and piers out around western basin at least that it might be worth it.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

albionsteelheader said:


> Many years ago we launched out of Edgewater, and watched two guys working a seine on both sides of a ramp - just put in at the deep end and walked it up to the shallow.....they had so many emeralds in one or two passes it wasn't funny - the extras that were flopping around at the end of the ramp we scooped up for ourselves! Not sure if anyone uses the seine method anymore, but I'm still seeing quite a few minnows around the docks/ramps and piers out around western basin at least that it might be worth it.


An umbrella net works just as well, when the minnows are in there.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anyone ever used one of those minnow traps? I have one but never used it. Basically a mesh wire cylinder with two funnel shaped ends? How are they used?


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

Super G said:


> Has anyone ever used one of those minnow traps? I have one but never used it. Basically a mesh wire cylinder with two funnel shaped ends? How are they used?


I used them in small streams to catch creek chubs and fatheads , just twisted a small wire across the inside of cylinder side to side packed and squeezed bread around wire closed the trap and dropped it in stream on a string. return next morning and retrieve. Never used off a dock for emeralds but I think it would work.


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Rivers have emeralds too. Check dams, creek outflows, etc.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I've used minnow traps for many years, caught many a minnie off the Rocky River pier, I've caught Emeralds in them off piers and docks, they definitely work, you'll catch something but you can't choose what wanders in ... ... technically, if you leave them unattended you're supposed to have you name and info on a tag connected to the trap ... ...


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

What do you put inside to attract the minnows?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Bread or cracker in a stocking and poke it with a fork.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

We ALWAYS catch our own bait. It's actually lots of fun. The two man seine can't be beat, but you need two guys to work it effectively. When I'm alone I use the umbrella net.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe the law for casting nets is no smaller than a  1/4" mesh with a maximum 5 ft. radius............ODNR site has the regulations posted


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

flyphisherman said:


> We ALWAYS catch our own bait. It's actually lots of fun. The two man seine can't be beat, but you need two guys to work it effectively. When I'm alone I use the umbrella net.


I just ordered an umbrella net. Any tips or tricks I should know?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I put an 8' piece of rope on mine, attached to a broom handle. Gives you some flexibility. Sometimes a slow sweep works. Sometime quick.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Last fall in rocky we would go to were gulls we're working river by boat, stop and drop flat in water let it hit bottom and pull back up. First time we did it it overloaded net because of so many in it and bent it all up I'm talking about a thousand in one pull or more!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ErieBoy75 said:


> I put an 8' piece of rope on mine, attached to a broom handle. Gives you some flexibility. Sometimes a slow sweep works. Sometime quick.


follow his method!!


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

I have used umbrella nets around docks and ponds and lakes,
Basket trap in moving water in streams.
Throw net to catch shad and alewives for stripers.
All have their place and work well and if the baitfish are there you usually get them.
We also trap leeches and crawfish. They have their own methods also.
Check state laws on throw nets. In PA my brother paid $300 fine for not having a $10 permit. But that is a story in its self


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

If you're catching minnows in a creek/river scenario they tend to spook downriver. So if you see a bunch of minnows just put your net down river from their location, then work the minnows over the net (this is called the minnow roundup). 

Another tip is to re- engineer your umbrella net. The central hub typically deforms from (pulling) pressure. I like to put in a few extra nuts and bolts to make things stronger. 

Those minnow nets pay for themselves VERY quickly


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

flyphisherman said:


> If you're catching minnows in a creek/river scenario they tend to spook downriver. So if you see a bunch of minnows just put your net down river from their location, then work the minnows over the net (this is called the minnow roundup).
> 
> Another tip is to re- engineer your umbrella net. The central hub typically deforms from (pulling) pressure. I like to put in a few extra nuts and bolts to make things stronger.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

A cast net with 1/4" mesh and a radius of up to 5' is hard to beat. Look for schools of shiners in the spring in the bays and slow moving waters. Freeze what u catch with vodka or rubbing alcohol. Cheap, effective and fun to do.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Don't forget there is still I believe a 500 count aggregate on the number of minnows you are allowed to keep for personal use without a bait dealers permit.


----------



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

500 limit for "live" bait? do frozen/salted count towards


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

dgodek said:


> A cast net with 1/4" mesh and a radius of up to 5' is hard to beat. Look for schools of shiners in the spring in the bays and slow moving waters. Freeze what u catch with vodka or rubbing alcohol. Cheap, effective and fun to do.


Casting for bait is illegal from what I've been told. I used to cast for shiners in Fla when bass fishing but I check and have been told casting nets a


nauti boy said:


> 500 limit for "live" bait? do frozen/salted count towards


If they were live when you harvested them, then I'd say that counts as live.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

cheddarthief said:


> Casting for bait is illegal from what I've been told. I used to cast for shiners in Fla when bass fishing but I check and have been told casting nets a
> 
> If they were live when you harvested them, then I'd say that counts as live.


You were told wrong. You're allowed to cast for bait, but there are regulations to where you can do it and what/how many you can keep.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

500 is the limit per person without a license


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

This is the pdf.file from the ODNR website, go to fishing license, below is what is legal to have in your passion.

*http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/licenses

http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/16OHFW_LR.pdf


BAIT

*
It is unlawful for any person except licensed

bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish,

or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows,

and other baitfish. A bait dealer’s permit is required

of persons buying or selling minnows,

crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may

be obtained at wildohio.gov.

It is unlawful to release any baitfish or minnow

into waters of the state from which it did

not originate.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Fishtracker1 said:


> This is the pdf.file from the ODNR website, go to fishing license, below is what is legal to have in your passion.
> 
> *http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/licenses
> 
> ...


So what about releasing the goldies after your done fishing, the come from Arkansas! So we are all guilty if we throw them back!


----------



## Freebie (Sep 12, 2004)

boatnut said:


> I just ordered an umbrella net. Any tips or tricks I should know?


When I night shore fished off the Lorain pier, I'd drop it down 6-8 ft', then suspend a lantern above the water for a few minutes. Drew them in like crazy!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dump them through your net and put in a Ziploc treat them with alcohol so you will have some sort of Bait next trip. I never dump mine


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

This may be a dumb question to some but I'm guessing the alcohol is to preserve them?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

I also just ordered a net. I plan on heading down to Wildwood and give it a try. I also bought some brine mix from Amish outfitters that preserves them. I will let you know if I get any or PM me if you find a good spot around C-town


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Is it canning salt?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Canning salt will work, but isn't necessary. Any salt will do. Whatever is cheap.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I never throw excess bait into the lake, when I have unused minnows I drain the water off spread them onto a screen and shake off the water , try not to handle them too much, and vac pack them, freeze for next time. works pretty good..


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

From all I've read, they tend to be mushy when salted vs. alcohol or Vodka.


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Usually using them the first they're frozen is fine. They're not mushy. A 2nd or 3rd defrosting.... that's another situation.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Deerehunter03 said:


> This may be a dumb question to some but I'm guessing the alcohol is to preserve them?


Yup, and it works, just look at me


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Fishtracker1 said:


> From all I've read, they tend to be mushy when salted vs. alcohol or Vodka.


I've been buying the salted frozens from bestbait.com and they are surprisingly durable. They have worked well for me, and the price is right.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

albionsteelheader said:


> Many years ago we launched out of Edgewater, and watched two guys working a seine on both sides of a ramp - just put in at the deep end and walked it up to the shallow.....they had so many emeralds in one or two passes it wasn't funny - the extras that were flopping around at the end of the ramp we scooped up for ourselves! Not sure if anyone uses the seine method anymore, but I'm still seeing quite a few minnows around the docks/ramps and piers out around western basin at least that it might be worth it.


If they had a 55 gallon stainless barrel that was us. the best way is to add lead to the bottom and attach net to pvc and a rope loop to the top and bottom of pvc and drag from end of dock and when you get to shallow water pull up on the bottom of pvc.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Tried netting some shiners today on the Rocky River by the Metro Parks boat ramp and at one ford, only picked up 5 minnows in 20 casts, will try your vodka recipe on my catch from now on thanks Fishtracker. 

Find some clear water and look for the minnows and toss in the umbrella net and then wait before retrieving the net. Hard to find a big bait balls like last year.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

The problem with umbrella nets is that they may be cheaply made. The metal on my $20 net from last year is already rusting. But I'm catching perch now with the shiners I netted last fall. Best location is at marinas where you can walk out onto docks and lower the net straight down. I use a sandwich size ziplock bag with a tablespoon of ordinary salt. Don't put more shiners into the bag than you will use in a couple of hours perching because you don't want to thaw out more shiners than you need and any one time. Re-freezing is not recommended.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone seeing any by the docks yet?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Just need it to cool down a little more and they will be more abundant closer to shore


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

set-the-drag said:


> Anyone seeing any by the docks yet?


yep


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> yep


Sweet thanks I'll be bringing my net Sunday


----------

